# Am I too late?



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Never posted in the 50+ thread before, it just seemed too depressing. Now I am over 60 I feel like it might be time! Better late than never I guess 

Riding strong now, gonna keep doing this for as many years as I can.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

young man yer tardy, now please take a seat in the chair over in the corner of the room and wait till i call you.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Does the chair have wheels?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Never too late RC and it's good to see you in here. It's a bit slow over here but that's to be expected. 

Feel free to join the 50 plus shout out.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/official-50-years-old-age-poll-thread-993787.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

rockerc said:


> Does the chair have wheels?


one so as to practice ones uni skills.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wait a minute, we're supposed to be depressed we're here? I thought we are supposed to be proud we've made it this far.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

That was then and this is now! I am so proud to be tackling trails that would have beaten me in my callow youth! Technology helps, but experience trumps all!


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Jack Lalanne used to say old age is always 10 years away.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Old? 

It's better than the alternative.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

My only regret is that I did't discover MTB riding 10-20 years ago. I think of all that money wasted in stinking, depressing, money sucking gyms. But I'm here now and that's all that counts!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, you're here now. Reap the benefits!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.
We don't quit riding because we get old.
We get old because we quit riding.
=sParty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OldManBiker said:


> My only regret is that I did't discover MTB riding 10-20 years ago. I think of all that money wasted in stinking, depressing, money sucking gyms. But I'm here now and that's all that counts!


I've never been one to stick with a gym regime for long. Memberships paid with few visits. Luckily I did discover this sport in my mid 30's. I'm 55 now and have maintained a pretty good fitness level because of this sport. What better way to stay in shape than to be out amongst nature enjoying your workout. The only thing I enjoyed about fitness clubs was the yoga pants.


----------

